# Job opening Houston



## beehall (Jan 19, 2008)

We are looking for a Certified coder with experience in Surgical coding and Accounts Receivable Follow-up to work for UT Physicians in the Department of Pediatric Surgery.  


Contact information below 



Kim Edmonsond

Manager, Reimbursement Operations

UT Health Science Center at Houston

Department of Pediatric Surgery

6410 Fannin, Suite 1400

Houston ,TX 77030

713-500-7375


----------



## dcrawford/CPC (Dec 23, 2009)

*I am interested*

Please contact Dyann at R M Medical Management.LLC 888-229-6268
Visit our website at rmmedicalmanagement.com
Thanks


----------

